# 2016 Shallow Sport Owner's Tournament



## FishyLady (Dec 18, 2014)

The 2016 Shallow Sport Owner's Tournament will be held on South Padre Island May 20-21st!

The full event schedule can be found at the link below: 
http://www.shallowsportboats.com/owners-tournament/

Early registration entries are due by 4/20/2016 ($95 fee)
Registration fees go up to $110 on 4/21 until the day of the tournament, so make sure you get your entries in!!

Entry Forms can be downloaded at: 
http://www.shallowsportboats.com/wp.../SS-OwnersTournament2016-EntryForm.pdf?b540c8

We are excited to be able to offer some awesome merchandise with your entries this year, including a dry-fit performance Tournament Shirt, Logo Koozie, 12 Pack Cooler Bag, and so many more goodies! Also, every angler will receive a package of the Official Shallow Sport Tournament Lure that was the winner of the KWiggler Design contest that we had a few weeks back!

Trophies this year will be framed artwork by Don Breeden! We will be giving away 36 trophies in the following categories:

LARGEST REDFISH - 1st-5th, Both Divisions
LARGEST TROUT - 1st-5th, Both Divisions
LARGEST FLOUNDER - 1st-5th, Both Divisions
GRAND CHAMPION - 1 Trophy Per Division
(GREATEST COMBINED WEIGHT OF 3 SPECIES)
YOUTH LARGEST FISH - 1st-3rd, Under 13

We can't wait to see y'all out there!!


----------



## FishyLady (Dec 18, 2014)

Just a Reminder: 

Early Registration ends today! Make sure you get your tournament entries post marked by today before the Angler fee goes up!


This year's entry form also lets you get extra raffle tickets for the 20' Classic we will be raffling off on Saturday! Make sure you get your tickets before the rush!


----------



## FishyLady (Dec 18, 2014)

Just a preview of some of the Tournament Merch! The Koozies pictured are top quality neoprene collapsible Kolder Koozies from Kolder Inc.! Every angler or Social Ticket will get one of these awesome Koozies in their goodie bag!!

We would like to say a Huge Thank You to Game Guard Outdoors for being a Gold Sponsor for this year's Tournament and for your continued support!!

The Game Guard Outdoors hats pictured will be available beginning at the tournament and any remaining stock will be added to our store at www.shallowsportboats.com/shop after the Tournament weekend!

We hope to see you there!


----------



## FishyLady (Dec 18, 2014)

*Pre-Registration*

*It's almost here!! *

We are getting down to just a few days until Tournament! This year we *WILL* be capping the tournament at 250 boats/teams, so we HIGHLY suggest Pre-Registering! If you wait until Friday night to register, you will *NOT* be guaranteed a spot to fish! 

*At the Pre-Registration table this year you will be giving the ladies your Team Number rather than your Team Name. (Hopefully having several lines by number will eliminate the long lines, and you will have more time to enjoy yourselves) We will have the Team Numbers posted for you to find before, but I am also posting those teams that are registered thus far! *

*If you need to Pre Register still you can do so by downloading the forms from our website and sending them to me at [email protected] and we can take Credit Card over the phone. Feel free to let me know if you have any questions or concerns regarding the tournament! *

*We are excited to see everyone, and for another fun year! *


----------

